# Holiday in Mazatlan



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

Hola,

My wife and I are visiting Mazatlan for two weeks. We arrive a week from Monday (April 28th)

Wouldn't mind if folks in the know could offer some "must see" or "must do" items. Food, music, theatre, etc. 

We are planning on retiring to MX, but haven't settled on a location. This will be our first visit to Maz, so we don't know the area or much of anything. 

When we retire, we will be looking to live as locals, not interested in some large expat condo community. With that in mind, any areas to suggest checking out? 

Thanks.


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

206 views and not a single comment about things to do/see/try in Maz huh?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JaunMadera said:


> Hola,
> 
> My wife and I are visiting Mazatlan for two weeks. We arrive a week from Monday (April 28th)
> 
> ...


I spent a few days in Mazatlán for the marathon about a year ago. So my comments, are based on that limited experience.

North of the city there are a lot of high rise condo complexes. At the north end of the beach is the Zona Dorado (Golden zone). This area seemed very touristy to me. Near the south end of the beach, there is a central plaza and an area that seems much more typical of Mexican cities. Your introduction makes it sound like you might find the southern section more interesting. There are colectivos that run along the beach and make it easy and inexpensive to go from one place to another.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

JaunMadera said:


> 206 views and not a single comment about things to do/see/try in Maz huh?


The last time I traveled to Mazatlan was in 2009 and I was single. I'm afraid I would not be of much help.

I have fond memories of Mazatlan and the party atmosphere. My first visit was during Semana Santa in 2008 and it was wild. Sadly my driver was killed a few years ago as the violence escalated. I haven't returned since.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There is a Mazatlan Yahoo group that's quite active.

I was there for 2 weeks in 2005 on my way south. Stayed in old town and mostly just wandered around that area. Market and plazas are there. There were a couple huge palapa beach restaurants way on the north end of town past the Golden Zone


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Old town and the golden tourist zone are far apart, but easy to get to by local bus along the main drag.
The opera house/theater is wonderful, if you can catch something there, as are the restaurants on Plaza Machado, where lots of expats eat in the evening. 
We have always enjoyed visits to Mazatlan and, especially, being guests of friends at Pueblo Bonito.


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks all


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I passed through Maz today, it was crazy with what looked like thousands of motorcycles racing all over making noise and driving hogs on the line........hope it is quieter when you arrive......


----------

